# Japanese orchids..



## Jorch (May 6, 2008)

My addiction of Japanese orchids continues.. 

Neofinetia falcata "Toyozakura". The flowers are more purple in real life. 







Sedirea japonica "Minmaru", a miniature daruma type with 2 spikes. Can't take credit for the spike though. 






Enjoy!


----------



## JeanLux (May 7, 2008)

very nice, both of them! Jean


----------



## smartie2000 (May 7, 2008)

I like that Sedirea japonica "Minmaru". its leaves are so cute

I have a normal one


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (May 7, 2008)

Very cute! :clap:


----------



## Grandma M (May 7, 2008)

It is so beautiful. My Neofinetia 'Gojoy Fukurin' is just starting to open with 3 buds. This is my first neof. and I'm really thrilled.

Marilyn


----------



## SlipperFan (May 7, 2008)

Love them both.


----------



## biothanasis (May 10, 2008)

Nice choises...!!!!


----------



## rdlsreno (May 11, 2008)

Cute!


Ramon


----------

